

Blekko Partners With Lavasoft on Spam-Free Search - krishna2
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/03/23/blekko-partners-with-lavasoft-on-spam-free-search/

======
ChuckMcM
[disclaimer I work at Blekko]

When visiting the RSA Conference there was a lot of talk about the additional
threats of web pages which were 'bad' but not detectable bad (like social
engineering web sites). The combination of algorithm + curation + user spam
signals adds some depth to the defense line. Nice to see that message resonate
with the NY Times too.

------
jsrfded
It didn't make it into the article, but if you use Do Not Track with Firefox
blekko will turn on "SuperPrivacy" and not save _any_ logs at all, or pass the
query to any third parties.

